
Getting Better Employees Than Google - transburgh
http://www.webpronews.com/topnews/2007/08/06/getting-better-employees-than-google
======
aston
As most startuppers here aren't really in the same game as Google, it's hard
to "lose" an employee to them. People who want great perks, a decent-sized,
steady paycheck, and free food at all hours at a pretty sizable company will
choose Google every time. Those looking for more adventure, potentially less
pay, and real equity at a small company will always pick the start up.

Your real competition when it comes to recruitment is all right here, reading
this site...

------
portLAN
One easy way is to have a better (read: shorter, friendlier) interviewing
process. From what I read, Google is a 12-step program with a bunch of logic
puzzles.

------
ordersup
why does everyone compare themselves to google? with everything company,
something'll happen eventually and it'll turn into the present-day microsoft.
the thing that i'm focusing on is to become a leader like google w/o
replicating it step-for-step. google found it's wave and surfed it... now it's
our turn to do the same in our own niche/product.

